# First Time Traveller/ Travel Buddy?



## LaurenCW (Mar 12, 2013)

I will be a first time traveller this summer leaving the UK for Sydney. I was just wondering if anyone else will be doing the same and has planned a specific route/ specific places to visit.
Also I have accomodation and food covered by family, but how much on avg in $ should my budget be weekly? I honestly have no idea. 
Also what are the laws on hookah/shisha in sydney & brisbane and does anybody know of any?


----------

